# what is YOUR favorite breed?



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Personally, I love Paints and Quarter Horses. They are very practical!

But, my dream breeds to own are a Vanner, Friesian, Clydesdale, Halflinger, Belgian, and Percheron <3<3


----------



## the real horse whisperer (Dec 19, 2006)

Mine is shetland ponies because people are very wrong about them they are anly stuborn if you are treating them wrong 

I also like vanners, friesian and kiger mustangs as they all have gret temprements


----------



## Horse Chick (Dec 7, 2006)

I like Arabian and Paint's!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Skippy! said, 


> But, my dream breeds to own are a Vanner, Friesian, Clydesdale, Halflinger, Belgian, and Percheron <3<3


Skippy, this is a mare that lives very close by to me. They breed tons of vanners. 








She is literally silver

My favo and absolutely gorgeous. 
Here's the website - http://www.silverfeathergypsies.com/pages/belle.htm#

the real horse wisperer said,


> Mine is shetland ponies because people are very wrong about them they are anly stuborn if you are treating them wrong


I completely disagree. This is a characteristic of the breed, BUT this doesn't mean every shetland pony is stubborn. Thoroughbreds are notoriously high strung with a lot of energy, just a characteristic. If I had a high strung horse, I could treat it the best way possible but this would not change the horses temperament. It has nothing to do with treatment, just the temperament of the breed and their characteristics.


My favorites..

Andalusian
Thoroughbred
Percheron
Trakehner
Hanoverian
Holstein
Oldenburg
Westphalian
Cleveland Bay
Hackney
Friesian
Swedish Warmblood
Quarter Horse
Saddlebred
Lipizzaner


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

kristy said:


> the real horse wisperer said,
> 
> 
> > Mine is shetland ponies because people are very wrong about them they are anly stuborn if you are treating them wrong
> ...


I agree completely. Very well said!

And good GOD that is a BEAUTIFUL horse!! A Silver Dappled Gypsy Vanner.. Oohohohoho... And what a sporty looking mare.. I checked the site and saw her other pictures <3 Mmm..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I love Welshies, Friesans, Warmbloods, Thouroughbreds, Paints and Palimino's!!!!!


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Defenetly Italian Murgese


----------



## aussie_jumper (Dec 22, 2006)

my favorites are...
arabs
quater horses
australian stock horses
clydes
mustang
and probably more that i cant remember..


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Personally, I absoulutely love American Saddlebreds. They are so versitile and are stunning to look at. I own a registered saddlebred gelding,and he is amazing at dressage and hunters. My dream horse is between a Swedish Warmblood, and/or a friesianXsaddlebred cross.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

aerogeek said:


> Personally, I absoulutely love American Saddlebreds. They are so versitile and are stunning to look at. I own a registered saddlebred gelding,and he is amazing at dressage and hunters.


Pictures? I thought about buying a saddlebred lately.


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

[/quote]Pictures? I thought about buying a saddlebred lately. 
YEah i'll post them once i figure out how...


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my saddlebred, Spanish Gallion


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

hunter_princessll==ll said:


> Ive got two. Mine are the oldenburg and welsh pony.
> 
> HBU?


i love the welsh pony aswell we have many, and in their very well bred (Bengad, revel, dyfed.) heres some pics:
this is Madruid Exquite (i hope i spelt that right?) she is my 3yr old mare, 1st time out showing came se








cond at heart of england  she is now broken in for ridden and in 2007 she will be competing in LR and FR.








this is my section A colt (going into stallion as going to be 4 this year) he is a brilliant mover his father is 1 of the last in england Sainlee Dessert Prince and his mother is very well bred Dyfed Party Popper
his mother:








(the grey one)
this is his father:


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

i love welsh cobs, connemaras and stock horses....along with pinto.


----------



## Heatherino (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hi Im new !!!*

Hello,

I am a new member and My favourite breed is the Thoroughbred but I also love alot of other breeds such as Paints, Appaloosas, Quarter Horses and many more!!!

There is to many to think of sorry!!!

Cya Heather










This is me and Dino at the redcliffe show this year!!!

And that is my lovely boy Zion which i will never see again!!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow, nice looking.............bull....  

Bake to the topic. Of course I like all horse breeds,  but my favorite would have to be the Arab. They are SO beautiful!


----------



## cowpuncher (Dec 27, 2006)

Appendix QH
Thoroughbred
Foundation QH
Warmblood


Least favorite:
"Mustangs"

Second Least Favorite:
Gaited breeds


----------



## Heatherino (Dec 29, 2006)

*Hey*

Yeah thanks!!!

I love so many horse breeds there is too many to count
LOL


----------



## stacyh (Dec 29, 2006)

*breed*

Hi i love warmbloods, i think they have fantastic temperments, they r very brave, honest horses, willing/easy 2 learn new things, they want 2 please u 2.


----------



## *ArabianPrincess* (Nov 8, 2006)

Hello everyone,

Well My Fav Breeds Would have to be.

Arabian.
Andulsion.
Quarter Horse.


i love them 1. For there enlgance ''arabian'' Beautie.
I love the Paints and Quarter Horses, For there Muscular Bodies. Its gorjuis!!

I Love these Type of arabians.
This is My Arabian x's. Grandfather.









And I Love these Type Of Quarter Horses.
This is my old Horse/foal. We were going to get him inset
of my palomino. But i fell inlove with my pally. His Name Is Mambo. And he is a State champ + And he is only 3 years old.
He is only a yearling there.


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW, I just LOVE that first picture that you have. That horse is SO beautiful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

i just love a good horse to ride!!!!


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I especially, just like everyone else, love friesians, but I love all horses, who doesnt?!


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

my favorite breed is paint! i just love how many different color combo's you can achieve. Plus they are in my price range


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Gammelquarterhorses said:


> i just love a good horse to ride!!!!


Woooooord. =)


----------



## Horsemad1300 (Jan 3, 2007)

To be straight to the point i dont really care about the breed, as long as it has the required body parts and a nice temperament i dont mind it lol


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

My fave breeds are:
-Thoroughbreds
-Appaloosas
-Friesians
-Fjords

And of course all the flashy jumper types. =]


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

my favorit breed would have to be the Morgans! they are very pretty and down to earth!


----------



## mynameisntlola (Jan 8, 2007)

My favourite breed by far is Arabian horses. I love Arabian mixes too. But I also like QH's of course and I like TB's. All horse breeds ar good though.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

so far...I think my favorite breed is the Friesian. They are BEAUTIFUL!!!! The way they move, their mane's and tail's and the feathering on their feet......The Gypsy Vanner mare is beautiful, I love her color! I also kinda like the Japanese horse, the Tokara.

Does a cross count as a breed too? If so, I love Friesian crosses too, you can do so many things with them. I think we're going to be getting a full blooded Friesain mare soon, if so I'll try to post pics.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

My ultimate breed is half quarter horse, a quarter percheron and a quarter thouroghbred. They make big strong endurance horses. Good for the leading, packing and dragging with no problems. My parents have 4 of that kind and they're all gentle giants. I have 2 horses, Bonny who is pure quarter and Cookie who is half quarter and a quarter perch and TB. She's only 3 and she's already 16 hands. 

They don't always turn out to be huge either, Cookie is going to be pretty slender but she's tall. My dad's horse Cleo is very perch looking and Oreo (cookie's mom and Cleo's sister) is thick girthed but tall and long. 

From experience in training them, they just usually tend to be very smart and willing and very good with their feet.


----------



## Barrel Racing Lette (Jan 14, 2007)

My favorite breeds are Quarter Horses/Kiger Mustangs/Spanish Mustangs/American Mustangs


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

Kiger Mustangs are SO cute! I am going to add a topic about them!


----------



## drumcliff01 (Jan 12, 2007)

i have 2 Purebred Crabbet Arabians
1 part arab pally mare
and the Pally mares Friesian Warmblood Filly.

We bred a Percheron Warmblood Filly, but sadly had to sell her when i had my son, hoping that we are able to keep the Friesian Warmblood Filly as her replacement, so long as this blasted drought breaks.

I love Lippizaners as well and would one day love to own one, but am very content with my arabs


----------



## Raini (Jan 15, 2007)

My favorite breeds are any warmblood particularly Dutch Warmbloods, Trakheners, and Oldenburghs. I love warmblood movement, conformation...everything. They are just so lovely.

Then the ULTIMATE favorite breed is Quarabs. A bit bias but I absolutely love the cross of arabs and quarter horses. You get extremely smart beautiful horses with loads of athletic ability and stamina. They are soo intelligent and very aware. I love them to death.


----------



## meaganwas (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh boy, my first official forum post!

^_^

Friesians, Friesians, Friesians. I think they're such an incredible breed, and so beautiful and I have every intention of owning several one day. I also love Belgians - I've never met an unfriendly Belgian. I really have a soft spot for the larger breeds.


----------



## Samantha (Jan 14, 2007)

My favorite is the Quarter Horse and Paints (I prefer Breeding Stock-probably b/c my boy is breeding stock... 









Samantha


----------



## Miischiief (Jan 22, 2007)

kristy said:


> My favorites..
> 
> Andalusian
> Thoroughbred
> ...


Same here !!!!


----------



## lovesmack (Feb 5, 2007)

fallabella, shetland & irish sports horse <3


----------



## ThorArb (Jan 31, 2007)

My favorite breeds are Appaloosas, Quarter horses and Paints.. in that order. :lol: 

I used to do alot with Paints, but have really fallen out of them. I kept my last paint foal out of my cremello tobiano paint mare from 05. She will be my last paint I probably ever own and never used more than a riding horse. :lol: But only because Im more interested in raising Apps (who are QH bred hehe). 

Ive never been a fan of Arabians, I dont like them at all. Not big on Thoroughbreds (but have owned them, I love Appendix QHs) for that matter either. :roll: But then Im a little biased about my stock horses. :lol:

Brittany


----------



## HorsieLuver (Feb 5, 2007)

I would have to say that my most favorite breeds are:

Paints: (the paint in the pic. is Ratchett, he is either my Paint's grandsire or great grandsire, one of the two.)~











Quarter Horses: (the pic. is of one of the QH we used to own)~











Fresians: (so beautiful, get a look at that mane)~










Arabians: 

(my Arabian's grandsire) (dam's side)










(grandsire sire's side)











Miniature horse: (one of my mares)


----------



## sexysilver (Feb 3, 2007)

i hav 3 favs the connemara the dartmoor and the appoloosa xx







silver is connemara x crossed the 1 in the blue halter xx


----------



## Jans (Feb 7, 2007)

My peronal favorites are the Norwegian Fjord horse and the American Quarter Horse. 

Fjord horses, there are plenty of them in the Netherlands, Quarters there are less.. but altough I like them very much.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 11, 2007)

My favorite breeds are the, Mustang and Paint.


----------



## jumpingqueen (Feb 17, 2007)

Quarter Horse, just because I own 2 right now, no, not just that, they are really great breeds! Go Quarter horses, however I have always liked Appy's, TB's, Paints, Pinto's and Arabians, (my trainer has the most gorgeous arab I have ever seen in my life!) :!:


----------



## justcallmekate (Feb 17, 2007)

I've got three, Thoroughbreds, Paints, and Arabians (all varieties).

There used to be a horse that live in the stall next to the horse I leased named Glory, who was a Thoroughbred X Paint. She had perfect Thoroughbred conformation, but her coat was a beautiful chestnut and white pattern (I want to say she was overo, but I'm not positive on that) and she had gorgeous blue eyes. She was definately the most beautiful horse I've ever seen.


----------



## GaitedHorses (Feb 20, 2007)

I like pretty much any Gaited horse, though my preference is Tennessee Walkers.


----------



## * Dusky Cowgirl * (Feb 21, 2007)

My FAVOURITE breed is te Andalusian!!!!! 
They are very noble and willing. 
This is my Boy Pappy. He has the best manners anyone could ask for! 




























a very nice breed! 
-Dusky xoxoxoxoxo[/b]


----------



## 3days3ways (Feb 23, 2007)

aztecas and tbs


----------



## EnduranceAddict (Feb 23, 2007)

For me it has to be arabs, anglo arabs and arab crosses


----------



## Christina (Feb 23, 2007)

Dusky Cowboy: BEAUTIFUL horse!! :shock: 
My favourite horse is the andalusians too! NO breed are more beautiful than this. Aww <3 I also love lipizzans, arabians and friserians (don't know if it's spelled right..?)


----------



## lorelei (Feb 27, 2007)

My favorite breed are Morgans







:wink:


----------



## ImaFlashyBit (Feb 21, 2007)

All of your pictures are beautiful but I must say that I am a true QuarterHorse girl. I have always owned them and I love the sturdy muscled bodys and the quickness. I have never seen anything take off like a Quarterhorse, but again this is my opinion only


----------



## storm_ruckus (Feb 24, 2007)

MY all time favourtie breed is the Thoroughbred. I have a 6 yr old ottb myself actually. 

I LOVE: 

Trackheners ( sp??)
Warmbloods
Oldenburgs

All the nice big beautiful JUMPERR horses

I would have to say ( no offence) i really HATE standardbreds...

although i won one....  :wink:


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

hi all,

i would have to say that the shire is my favourite breed, there temperment is 1 in a million, mine is a real gentleman and he is a 2 year old, i have managed to break him to ride and will soon be breaking to drive.. he has looked after me when so many other horse breeds would have killed me. the shire breed is also in a state of danger, there simple arent as many mares having foals as there are dying off. long live the traditional old english shire


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

hey imaflashybit, dont be ashamed of loving the quarter horse there a beautiful breed, as are many. i think that its how a horse is looked after as to how he grows up and performs for his friend.


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Morgans are my favorite!!


----------



## Quebeth (Feb 27, 2007)

My favorite breed is the haflinger, I think that's why I own one. They are so gentle and trustworthy. I trust mine completely.


----------



## wyomingflicka (Mar 3, 2007)

Throughbreds and Morgans!


----------



## KodeOne (Mar 5, 2007)

My favorite breed, by far, is the Arabian. They are so incredibly smart and if you treat them right, they are very loyal and reliable.

For those that like Friesians..here is some eye candy. She is only a Friesian X but this is my mom's filly that she is trying to sell..she's only 1/4 Friesian..she's an interesting mix (also 1/4 Paint and 1/2 QH). She is a granddaughter of Navarre and Rugged Lark. She's a really cool horse. It stinks my mom has to sell her, but I'm sure we'll find her a good home in due time.


----------



## Tammy (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine has to be arabian and arabian crosses. they are just really smart horses and I love they way they move!


----------



## jumpinginthedark (Feb 9, 2007)

i love welsh cobs new forests and conemmaras and welsh b i have a welsh cob and a welsh b x throughbred


----------



## Indycolts1786 (Mar 6, 2007)

Skippy! said:


> Personally, I love Paints


Paints are my favorite as well. I also love Clydesdales. I like Arabians a lot too!! 

Ugh... this is a hard choice. I like them all. hehe


----------



## Bentley (Mar 2, 2007)

I had Quarter Horses growing up, then switched to Arabs for 16 years, but have recently gone back to Quarter Horses. Quarter Horses (in general) are more forgiving and quieter for an older rider! (I don't bounce like I used to!)


----------



## nrly (Mar 6, 2007)

Kigers for me, they are so much easier to ride, they are so smoot, and i have had qt, and i do now have a qt/tb cross, regestered tabiano blk,wht paint, a palimonio white paint, and a blm mustang, and I would not trade them for any thing, but , my kiger is my favorite.
nola


----------



## babilonegirl(fr (Mar 10, 2007)

I love arabian and i have got 11


here some one :


----------



## MyPersonalJester (Mar 10, 2007)

Gotlands. They are simply amazing. I'm also quite fond of Draft type breeds


----------



## forever_horse_gal (Mar 11, 2007)

I LOVE MUSTANGS THE MOST, BUT ALSO LOVE QUARTER HORSES. MY DREAM HORSE IS A FREISIAN.


----------



## forever_horse_gal (Mar 11, 2007)

I LOVE QAURTER HORSES


----------



## 4 beat (Mar 14, 2007)

*TWH*

I'ts a good breed and fun to ride


----------



## 4 beat (Mar 14, 2007)

*TWH*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdd111 (Mar 15, 2007)

well??????????????????

hard to say really.

i have 5 pure TBs, 

3 PBAs, 6 irish sport horses (id x TB usually)

a connemara x, an Orlov Trotter

a belgian warmblood, a standardbred

a trakaner, a sec B

an andalusian x TB

a dutch warmblood

a cleveland bay

i'd say variety is the spice of life!!!! lol


----------



## EquestrianHollywood (Aug 13, 2009)

Thoroughbreds <3 all the way. Pure ones only, not appendix's or whatev. For me, once I rode a full blood thoroughbred, I never want to go back to other breeds. I love their high spirit!


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I love Welshies, Friesans, Warmbloods, Thouroughbreds, Paints and Palimino's!!!!!


Teachnically, Pally's aren't a breed, just a color. ;P

My favorite breed is most definitely Paints.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I am a *Certified Appaloosa Addict*! NOT the 'quarter horse with spots' either. I like the PURE Appaloosas. My old mare had some thoroughbred, but my new guy is Appaloosa all the way! You can look up his pedigree on www.allpedigree.com and his registered name is Smohalla Moon Sugar. He is out of Toby bloodlines =D

My second favorite is Pintaloosas. 

My third favorite is Paints (with quarter)

My dream horse is a Gypsy Vanner

My least favorite breed is Morabs.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Friesians.










Saddlebreds










And I really like TWH's too.


----------



## StormRider (Apr 18, 2007)

Morgans of course for me. I just love their personality!


----------



## mandersloveshorses (Sep 30, 2009)

I love Friesians, Clydesdales, and Arabians!


----------



## 13arablover13 (Sep 24, 2009)

my fav are friesans and arabs


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Thoroughbreds all the way! Won't own anything else. Ok so I would but I love them lol.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Rocky Mountains are absolutely amazing horses. They're beautiful, extremely intelligent horses with a ton of heart. And you've got to love the chocolates!

The rmh in my life:










But I've got to admit, TBs are earning a place in my heart =P I'm on and off with them. I have a really awesome TB who I'm still getting to know, and right now we have a pretty interesting relationship. He's really willing and sweet and is just always trying to do the right thing, but not in a blind way like I feel like most QHs I've known have done. He's more of a true partner than a lot of horses I've known, who's willing to give as much as or more than I give to him. It's really fascinating to learn about him and about the breed. I've always been in the western world and surrounded by QHs, which I'm not too big a fan of.


----------



## Dormin (Apr 26, 2010)

I have to say my favorite breed is a Fjord XD probably because their so laid back and mellow, I just wish they were allowed to be taller than 14.2 hands ;.;


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

If you would have asked me this question 10 years ago I would have said Arabs all the way... 7 years ago it would have undoubtedly been Saddlebreds and NSH's... 4 years ago it would have been paints... 2 years ago it would have been Appy's....

So the truth? It's all on the horse. I would never buy a horse based on breed. I was never a paint fan or an appy fan. Arabs, Saddlebreds, & NSH's have their reputations for hot headed and flighty. It's all the independent horse and their personality, our bond, etc.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Oldenburgs or Irish Sport Horses. When my career gets going and I have money I plan on getting one of both.


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love all types of warmbloods, quarter horses, and welsh ponies. Warmbloods because of their quietness and athletic ability, quarter horses because they are so easy-going and practical, and welshes because they're just so dang cute and make awesome pony hunters!


----------



## flyinghooves (Jan 25, 2012)

I love halflingers and arabians. I have a halflinger cross and she just makes me smile everythime I see her. She was my first horse at 10 yrs old and I am 23 now and just keep loving her more and more. She is bay with a long thick black maine with beautiful eyes and long dark lashes. I also think it depends on the horses personality too because their willingness for the rider is what matters to me.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thoroughbreds 

...that is all!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Andalusians all the way!!!! They are super smart, talented, and perfect for Dressage! Thoroughbreds are pretty good too!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm a dyed in the wool QH girl, my family has raised them for 50+ years so it's in my blood. I did this year splurge on myself and bought a Hanoverian mare just for me to have some fun with, I've fallen head over heels in love with her. I also enjoy my student's Haflingers a lot, cute little stubborn ******s!


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

QH are absolutely some of the best horses to own but if we are fantasizing, I would love a nice Friesian or Gypsy! Love those long hairs with their feathery feet!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I love pretty well all horses. They all have beauty in my eyes. Arabians are pretty near the top in my "favorite breed" list though. And I would love to have a draft cross.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Arabians; I used to brush them off my shoulder until I started working at an Arabian barn. They grabbed my heart for some reason!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Arabians and Paints


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

I like big butts and I cannot lie... QH's all the way babeh  :lol:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> I like big butts and I cannot lie... QH's all the way babeh  :lol:


Me too! Plus there's always the added benefit with a big booty horse, they minimize the rider's! :wink:


----------



## CowgirlK (Feb 3, 2012)

My favorite breeds are... Friesians, Percheron's, Clydesdale, Quarter Horses, Paints, Morgans, Fell Ponies, and the Irish Draught.


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh definately paints and appaloosas no two alike and I love a splash of color.


----------



## StraitGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

My favourites are the Paint and Quarter Horse but I also love the beauty of the Vanner and Friesian


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

IMO nothing beats a good QH...but i love my little mutt gelding. all we know about him is hes got appy and QH in him but we dont know what his sire was or pretty much anything about his dam. (except she was crazy)


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm... When I grow up, I want to have...
-An appaloosa
-A belgian draft 
-An Arabian
-Maybe a mini!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll say Icelandic's, they are fearless, brave, loyal, smart, smooth, fast, friendly, gentle, easy keepers, hardy, can do anything other horses can do, don't need a mounting block to get on, can go all day, and they have personality plus.


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

I love the Belgian WB 










but I also like the Akhal Teké


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

*Thoroughbreds- SUPER smart and willing, love the attitude.
*Arabs- Smart and oh so trusting
*Shetlands- I LIKE PONY ATTITUDES!

QH is least favorite, well all the ones I have knows are stupid as anything and hard headed. I know there are many good ones out there but from my experience...


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

Colour wise - Paint/appy (Their x is lovely too)
But really, it all depends on the horse. I mean, I've ridden some horses of the same breed & I hated one, and loved to other. 
I must say though, arabs are wonderful (although I *am* biased as my baby is one).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> QH is least favorite, well all the ones I have knows are stupid as anything and hard headed. I know there are many good ones out there but from my experience...


Sorry you've met some bad QHs, VB. I like mine for the exact opposite, they are extremely intelligent and willing.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I know...people are always talking about how amazing they are...hoping I meet one soon!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I think like any breed, they all have their share of great ones and their share of knotheads! :lol:


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha yep! We live in a more*poor* state, so that could be why...no one has the money for a nice QH! If people up here have money that buy WB's and Trakehnners.


----------



## Zada2011 (Mar 16, 2010)

My favorite breeds it the Quarter Horse by far.


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

My favorite breeds...well, my favorite horse is an Arabian. I also love to work with ponies.
If I were to look to buy a horse for myself I would probably not consider QH's (as they are so common and I kind of like to be different) or Saddlebreds (I don't like their head and neck carriage, same goes for Friesians, and all those other breeds where the neck goes vertical out of the shoulders). I love the intelligence and fire of a good Arabian, and Im more a fan of Polish, Russian, Spanish lines than the Straight Egyptian. I love me a cute little pony, not as far to fall! I also love the look of most drafty breeds.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

VanillaBean said:


> Haha yep! We live in a more*poor* state, so that could be why...no one has the money for a nice QH! If people up here have money that buy WB's and Trakehnners.


 
they dont have to be expensive to be nice....my gelding was $200 and hes the best horse ive ever ridden/trained

imo QH are some of the most intelligent and willing horses...theyre work horses, bred to be ridden can see to can't see on a ranch and their working machines.

alot of QH's are used as barrel horses because their built for it too so people see the hot headed crazies and are prejudiced against them...
but i would take a qh over the most expensive prize winning horse of any other breed on my ranch any day.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm...I guess I would have to say QH, or QH crosses...I love the mind of a good QH, and they seem to carry over into most crossbreds...most of the horses I have personally owned, have either been QH or cross. 

I also love a good minded, built Arab...

My last horse (QH/Arab) Pride, rip...










Current horse, (QH/Walker), Flicka


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Roperchick said:


> they dont have to be expensive to be nice....my gelding was $200 and hes the best horse ive ever ridden/trained
> 
> imo QH are some of the most intelligent and willing horses...theyre work horses, bred to be ridden can see to can't see on a ranch and their working machines.
> .


Haha...I have YET to spend over 600$ for a horse...:lol: My current mare was advertised for 200$ due to her buck and bolt issues, and I traded my the Appy gelding that I had retrained for trail riding and was selling for much more than that...they were willing to pay for him, but I didn't take it.


----------



## farley (May 23, 2010)

My favorite would be the mustang, they are so intelligent, testing and trustworthy. I have owned two, and worked with five and I have learned more from them, then from all the horses Ive rode and worked with in the last thirteen years.
and there so much fun they will definitely make you smile


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I actually don't know, but I would love to own a cremello Welsh Cob.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i love drum horses..  i was a fan of the gypsy vanners until i found the drums. very much like a vanners- except these guys average a height of 16-18hh. they are just beautiful animals. i would love to own one.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

^ WOW! That first one is a stunner!


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

British shetlands all the way. Sorry don't like American shetlands.
British shetalnds are exeadingly strong, clever, kind, forgiving, hard working and very loyal. They are versitile and probably have more stamina then quater horses as they were bred to work in coal mines all day pulling exeadingly heavy weights
This is my stallion he einvisions everything I like best about the shetland.








As for being stubon most of them are not stuborn it is all to do with how the are trained and what they can get away with.


----------



## adiposestem (Dec 19, 2011)

I like Arabian Horse, I find them so nice.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

well let me think, thoroughbred defiently    hehehe


----------

